# Paperwhite case similar to Amazon's but cheaper?



## klopus (Dec 8, 2009)

Is there a cheaper folio case for Paperwhite that like Amazon's case:


Switches Paperwhite on/off when you open/close the lid
Has magnetic clasp
You click device into the case instead of corner holders

I don't care if it's made of leather or not provided that it's sturdy and secure.

Thanks!


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

A few posts below yours is this one:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,135700.0.html

A couple of styles with good color choices.


----------



## Nibiru2012 (Jul 4, 2011)

rooCASE makes a very nice case, available from Amazon for $14.88

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009LB2V3I/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Vegan leather, for those who care about that. Extremely lightweight and the Paperwhite is fully surrounded by the case. No corner straps, which can fail.
Magnetic closure with the Auto On/Off feature. Microfiber lining and the unit fits nice and snug, no chance of it falling out as with some other cases.
The vegan leather has a slight off-odor, but that disappears after a few days.

This is a very nice case! You won't regret purchasing one. I also own a rooCASE for my Asus TF700T tablet and it is real leather. Their quality of "fit and finish" is excellent.
I especially like the feature where the Paperwhite is snugly held in place by the folding flap which fits in behind the ereader on the left side. See the photos above.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Nibiru2012 said:


> rooCASE makes a very nice case, available from Amazon for $14.88
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009LB2V3I/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...


I've wanted a red cover for my paperwhite from the beginning and this comes in red but I have a skin on mine. Would it work with a skinned device


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

mistyd107 said:


> I've wanted a red cover for my paperwhite from the beginning and this comes in red but I have a skin on mine. Would it work with a skinned device


I bet not. Looking at the photos with the color covers and reading a couple of reviews, it shows/says the Kindle slides in to the cover and the bezel area is covered by the case. So your skin would not show.


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

It would seem, Klopus, the answer is, "No." The parameters you gave are essential to the Amazon cover and no one seems to be doing all three in a cheaper cover.

I went ahead and got the Amazon cover and I do like it.


----------



## klopus (Dec 8, 2009)

Finally I've got http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AEGGOKK/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1 case from Amazon, coffee color. Very happy - well made, looks classy, light but good protection, auto on/off, Paperwhite securely clicks in, magnetic flap. Latter is my only, and minor a that, complaint - magnets are too weak.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

went ahead and ordered the red. I figure if it doesn't work with a skin I can alway's use it  once I take the skin off


----------



## Nibiru2012 (Jul 4, 2011)

mistyd107 said:


> went ahead and ordered the red. I figure if it doesn't work with a skin I can alway's use it once I take the skin off


You should be fine even with the skin on the Paperwhite. I'm a little late responding... 

It's a snug fit, but since the skin probably is only about .2-.3 mm thick it should not present a problem. Just slowly slide the unit into the sleeve, you may have to wiggle it a bit from corner to corner whilst sliding it in.

I am still very impressed with this case. The odor disappeared after about 3 days or so. I like the ability to fold the cover back on itself while reading and the magnetic ON/OFF feature.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

thank you!!!! My cover shipped late last night/early this am.  I have hand issues due to a disability so I find the magnetic closure & Auto on/off features almost a must now that I've had them. I love the Amazon covers but i don't think they have any plans on doing a red.  I had a similar frame type design for my K2 and loved it.  Thank you for posting about the roo case


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

I wanted to wait until I'd tried this case out before posting it - I LOVE it!! It isn't offered via Prime anymore but is still $4.95. It fits and works perfectly, auto on/off, no problems!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00A04BN0W/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

my red roo arrived a little while ago and so far I'm very impressed especially given it was less than 15.00


----------



## Nibiru2012 (Jul 4, 2011)

mistyd107 said:


> my red roo arrived a little while ago and so far I'm very impressed especially given it was less than 15.00


Good deal! Glad to see that you're not disappointed in my recommendation.

What do you think of the overall quality and the attention to details, such as the stitching, etc?


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Its very well done  as I said I was very surprised my only complaint is the smell which I know will fade.  I also really like the flap that secures it into the frame.I also appreciate that for the most part the entire Kindle is enclosed. Between the amazon covers which I also love and this I'm very pleased I can't wait to try reading wiyj it for a few hours tonight. thanks again for the recommendation. Its appreciated


----------

